# Are you interested in becoming a BLM Advisor?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally feel that there are some guys on this forum that would be a very strong fit for a position like this (if they were interested).

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=18495170&title=blm-council-nominations-being-accepted


----------

